# own substrate



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm trying to setup a new tank and was wondering what you guys think?

1. 100% florabase
2. Powersand with florabase on top
3. active carbon(what's the purpose of this? I'm willing to test it out.) with florabase on top
4. will peat turn the water yellow if I only use it under the substrate and a little of it?

totaling to 3 inches of substrate, I only have these on hand and will not get any others, for this experiment. So suggestions needed. I know there's florabase users here.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Flora Base, from what I have read, is fairly inert. Underly it with something more fertile and you will have something which lasts longer.

Do a search on this board for substrate articles. The underlying layer might include: charcoal (a good location for bacteria to colonize), pumice (Dallas Bonsai has stock), peat, etc.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Florabase is basically AquaSoil Malaysia, or that's what I heard. People have been frustrated with it's texture and complained about how light it is. And the color isn't that nice either. If you're willing to wait, maybe you could get AquaSoil Amazonia. It has a better color at least and I think it's cheaper per pound than Florabase.

Carbon is used to absorb impurities in the subtrate, it probably just absorbs the extra nutrients and slowly leeches them out later on to provide a steady nutrient supply. And also, it houses bacteria.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Yea, I know it is actually aquasoil so I was wondering if I could use powersand on the bottom.


----------

